# new lowrance 5,dsi



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well igot the new lowrance elite 5 dsi,and was wanting your take on mounting the tranduces,place ment it comes with instructions but there not very clear im thinking of placeing it were its in the water at all times,it shows to mount it on the back,but are bird 998 si,di is mounted on the bottom of are other boat, but mine dont have side im,just down so if any of you got one let me know what you think its going on my nitro,thanks markfish


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

if this is the only unit on the boat then mount the ducer on the back. but if you have other unit for running down the lake, you could mount the ducer on the trolling motor.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks rocktop i got a x91 lowrance thats going to the from on the trolling motor and the new one im thinking of putting it under the boat were its flat and out of the prop wash area,so it has a slick flow of water ay all times,thanks markfish


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What do you mean under the boat where it's flat? if you have a fiberglass boat you can mount a shoot thru hull transducer and that will work. BTW- if you run two fishfinders of the same frequency and run them at the same time you will get interference. You need to see if they are both 200k your bird and x91 might interfer. Your new lowrance is just for Downscran right? that is 800 and if your bird is 200 you will be fine, no big deal putting the 800 and 200 next to each other as long as they are 12 inches apart. I would go to BBC boards and ask them alot of bass boat owners who have mounted downscan


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i,ve always had good luck mounting then on the transom, i have done a couple of through the hull back in the old days. but i have just as good service from the transom. you just have to get it mounted where theres nothing in front of it that causes turbulence. i had an old aluminum boat that had rivets everywhere, i never did get it to where it would do a good job at high speed. but you shouldnt have any problems with your boat at all.

mount it and enjoy it.
sherman


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

1st of all the elite 5 is going on my boat a nitro, and the 998c is mounted on are ranger and on the back of my nitro by the water plug an water intakes is a big flat spot ahead of the motor its like 18x18 square under side of rear of the my boat other lowrance is on trolling motor and they say the new elite 5 skimmer in not for shoot throug haul, sorry you got them mixed together two boats,markfish


----------

